
Facebook Director Of Monetization Tim Kendall Steps Down - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/04/facebook-director-of-monetization-tim-kendall-steps-down/
======
n72
"We do hear that both Zynga and Twitter may be recruiting him aggressively"

Why? Perhaps I'm missing something, but hasn't facebook pretty much sucked in
terms of monetization?

